# Non Alcholic Ginger Beer



## nifty07 (3/5/10)

I,m making a traditional non alc ginger beer for the kids from a plant , i'm intending to use 2lt coke bottles ( as i dont want to waste my beer bottles) is this safe and how much head space should i leave in the bottle


----------



## Pete2501 (3/5/10)

Coke PET bottles are fine for bottling. For long storage less air is better.


----------



## benno1973 (3/5/10)

Can you give a bit more info about the recipe? I always assumed that a ginger beer plant would make an alcoholic ginger beer, as you're feeding sugars to yeast.


----------



## Wolfy (3/5/10)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Can you give a bit more info about the recipe? I always assumed that a ginger beer plant would make an alcoholic ginger beer, as you're feeding sugars to yeast.


It does, but it's only fermented for a short time, and then refrigerated and consumed quickly which inhibits additional alcohol production.
Now that I have a refractometer I'll take some readings next time I make ginger beer with my GBP, but alch % is usually well under 1% I think.


----------



## nifty07 (3/5/10)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Can you give a bit more info about the recipe? I always assumed that a ginger beer plant would make an alcoholic ginger beer, as you're feeding sugars to yeast.



as i understand it (and i could be wrong) if you strain the plant and add waterand ingredients then bottle immediatly alc percentage is minimal , however if you add ingredients then allow to ferment for 2 weeks then bottle you get the good stuff, however i could be wrong and my dad was making alc ginger beer in my youth , this wuold acount for my happy childhood  :lol:


----------

